# Gpu-z reading different rop's on laptop



## catnipkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

pixle fill and rops have gone down with new gpuz witch one is correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2011)

i googled around a bit and 8 rops seems correct


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry to tell you its prob the 8 rops, confirmed here.

http://www.amd.com/us/products/note...0-5600/Pages/mobility-radeon-5700-5600.aspx#2

beat me to it w1zzard


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

shitty laptop
thz for the help


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's 8, and my 5650 said the same thing. Card still runs very decently.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 11, 2011)

runs great with me too, plus as you can see in my system specs, overclocks decently aswell^^


----------

